# any ho racing happening in the area of winston salem nc



## dust696 (Aug 3, 2006)

i have a lot slot car stuff ho scale looking for a place to play let me know [email protected] :wave:


----------



## wackamack (Dec 26, 2006)

Get ahold of the MASCAR guys in Va. They hold races in Va and N.C.

In the Winston-Salem area there are two HO scale race tracks. One is at A and H Hobbies in Clemmons, NC. It is a four by sixteen foot Wizzard road course(that is easily converted to an oval). The other track is a 5 by 27 foot road course just south of Winston-Salem. If you'd like to see some pictures of these tracks you can check them out at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SlotStockers/
There used to be a very nice track in Mooresville, NC at Milt Surratt's home but he moved to Illinois earlier this year. Jeff Solarz has a track in the Charlotte area but he is preparing to move to the Philidelphia area. There are also two nice HO tracks in the Raleigh area. 
If you or anyone else would like some additional information you can e-mail me at [email protected]

Sincerely,

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
North Carolina International Raceway
Winston-Salem, NC
Thanks Bob for your reply
Jason Zawacky


----------

